# More Feihu Forks On The Way From China



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

*Guys I already have the ones in the top picture and I like them all. All but the all stainless one came from GZK. He is looking for a titanium one like the blue and red ones for me in gray and black laminate G-10 over titanium core.*

* He shows a picture of that color on his site so I know it was at least made. If it's out there to be had he will get me one.*

*The all stainless one came from Aliexpress with a really long waiting time. It weighs an incredibly heavy 365 grams but it has the best finish I have ever seen on a stainless steel slingshot. I have shot it quite a bit and I like it so much I ordered a second one a couple of weeks ago but I am still looking at another two to three weeks to get it. I like the style a lot and also ordered one of the stainless core models with laminated green and black scales. This one is coming from Aliexpress so I know it will be a LONG wait. I don't think I will like it near as much as the G-10 on titanium core models from GZK but I do believe I'm going to like it.*

*I already have these and have another of the all stainless ones on the way. It's very heavy but shoots like a dream*

*






*

*I'm waiting on this one also. It's gonna be a LONG wait.*

*






*

*






*

*Below center is the color I have asked GZK to try and find me. *

*It kind looks a little like a zebra but I like the subdued colors.*

*This model in any color is an outstanding frame. I bought one red and one blue because I could not decide which color I liked best.*

*Hoping to get the gray and black one to add to the set.*

*






*


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

How are you liking the resin one with the magnet? Mine came in from AliExpress, been meaning to do a slingmail post but I might give it a few days since you just made this one


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

3danman said:


> How are you liking the resin one with the magnet? Mine came in from AliExpress, been meaning to do a slingmail post but I might give it a few days since you just made this one


*I honestly don't know yet because I haven't taken the time to band it. It does have the narrowest fork gap of all of the ones pictured but I do believe it will make a fine shooter once I get time to shoot it.*

*I came close to buying it from Aliexpress myself because it's a few dollars cheaper there. Since I was buying enough to get free expedited shipping from GZK I figured I would throw that frame on the order as well to get it fast.*

*The stainless tips seem nice. The magnet only holds a few balls. I don't think I would depend on the magnet to hold any ammo while I am shooting but may be handy to grab a few from the back of the catch barrel with.*

*Since I haven't shot it yet I am interested in your thoughts on it. I have a few all resin model coming but I expect it to be weeks before I see any.*

*I REALLY like the heavy stainless one. I think it's one of the best slingshot buys I have made this year. Other than really heavy it shoots like a dream. That may be partly due to the weight. I would not try carrying it in my pocket.*

*Afraid it would pull my pants down without a good belt. I just shoot it in the back yard so the weight is not a negative thing for that. The stainless model is one I highly recommend. Shipping was very slow on it though.*

*The seller in the link below is the only seller I have found that has that particular slingshot. I have made about 4 or 5 different orders from them. Everything has shown up so far but everything has been rather slow compared to most other sellers. The wait is not so bad as long as I know I'm getting what I ordered.*

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-High-Quality-304-Stainless-Steel-Flat-Rubber-Band-professional-For-hunting-Outdoor-Rubber-Band-Catapult/32829817475.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.49bb2e0eAS5Ut1


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

3danman said:


> How are you liking the resin one with the magnet? Mine came in from AliExpress, been meaning to do a slingmail post but I might give it a few days since you just made this one


*Please go ahead and do a slingmail post on it. I am very interested in your thoughts on it. Also is the fork gap about the same as the first resin one you got or smaller / bigger?*


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Fiveshooter said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > How are you liking the resin one with the magnet? Mine came in from AliExpress, been meaning to do a slingmail post but I might give it a few days since you just made this one
> ...


I haven't shot mine much either. It's a little short, but I like the ergo sway and aesthetically it's really appealing. Ergos are pretty good, not as nice as the ABS frame I posted about. I like the metal tips too and the magnet is a nice touch although I might order a custom sized magnet and glue it into the indentation for more strength. Definitely worth the price I paid on AliExpress.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

3danman said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > 3danman said:
> ...


*Since my full resin or ABS frames are not here yet would you mind doing a fork width comparison between the two? I know I can do that myself when they start arriving but I still expect I'm looking at two to three weeks before the first one gets here. I bought a couple of small magnets to put on a small lanyard tied to a stick to sweep the steel out of my catch box and these little guys will pick up at least 100 or more 3/8" balls at once.*

*I got size D32 which is rated at 15KG and the ring hardware is real stainless steel. These magnets are actually very high quality.*

*https://www.aliexpress.com/item/super-powerful-hole-salvage-magnets-rare-earth-permanent-Neodymium-hook-magnet-all-size-on-sale/32825208379.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.22664c4dzOSXG3*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

3danman said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > 3danman said:
> ...


*I have not bought this one yet but it is supposed to be POM. If it really is POM it would be almost indestructible. Wish they had the coffee color they show in stock. I'd like that color.*

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-arrival-rubber-band-for-slingshot-closer-spring-outdoor-bird-closer-spring-wooden-stainless-steel-slingshot/32660223871.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.5e8a2e0eweVctc

*If you buy from Aliexpress here is what I think is one of the sweetest shooting little slingshots ever. Looks to be styled like Metrograde's Capuchin except it is solid stainless steel. It's very heavy but I have one banded up with full 1mm thick elastic and because of the weight and the pinky hole it is still very controllable. It's very easy to shoot with lighter bands. I always replace the itty-bitty China pouches though because I shoot almost exclusively 3/8" steel.*

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Slingshot-Powerful-Catapult-for-Hunting-Stainless-steel-with-flat-Rubber-Band-Outdoor-Shooting-Game-Sports-sling/32837376837.html?spm=2114.10010108.addToWishlist.24.44d856f4cxzxeu&traffic_analysisId=recommend_2031_12_83260_icosaw&scm=1007.12873.83260.0&pvid=c459af91-3ae7-438a-a036-d755612ecdf0&tpp=1

*I have yet to order this one but I am going to get one. It's solid stainless and VERY fat so it will be very heavy.*

*Phat Bottom Girlz:*

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Slingshot-Catapult-Hunting-Velocity-Powerful-Sling-Shot-Crossbow-Stainless-steel-Outdoor-Games-Catapult-With-Flat-Rubber/32795293819.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.816c2e0efbo18B


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Shipping time on the stainless one is 47-60 days to Ecuador!
I love the shape and color on the laminated ones.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Fiveshooter said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > Fiveshooter said:
> ...


Thanks for the recs! I actually have that middle one, I got it from GZK and I posted a review a little while ago. The POM ones are sweet looking too, and they look identical to the Dankung POM material so I'd be willing to bet they're good to go. And handsome too!

The resin one with metal fork tips is about 61mm outside the forks and about 38mm for the fork gap. The ABS one is about 68mm outside and 43mm inside.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*My stainless nail head arrived today, exactly 10 days after being shipped. It's small and delicate in hand, but feels heavy like you say - solid stainless casting. Two extra band sets included. I like how in pinch-brace, the forefinger rests on top of the target side lip, securing a grip on an otherwise slippery frame. Thanks for touting me on this Fiveshooter, I'm blown away.*

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-High-Quality-304-Stainless-Steel-Flat-Rubber-Band-professional-For-hunting-Outdoor-Rubber-Band-Catapult/32829817475.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.46472e0e0IhKt1&dp=4374218970525027662e5e99bd8cff17&af=240682&cv=47843&afref=https%253A%252F%252Fslingshotforum.com%252Findex.php%253Fapp%253Dmembers%2526module%253Dmessaging%2526section%253Dview%2526do%253DshowConversation%2526topicID%253D72966%2526st%253D20&mall_affr=pr3&aff_platform=aaf&cpt=1531011918501&sk=VnYZvQVf&aff_trace_key=0d4aa50b19964e2799d2b04a50984e84-1531011918501-08342-VnYZvQVf&terminal_id=578eaac855ac454daadcad9c4abf7e41


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *My stainless nail head arrived today, exactly 10 days after being shipped. It's small and delicate in hand, but feels heavy like you say - solid stainless casting. Two extra band sets included. I like how in pinch-brace, the forefinger rests on top of the target side lip, securing a grip on an otherwise slippery frame. Thanks for touting me on this Fiveshooter, I'm blown away.*
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-High-Quality-304-Stainless-Steel-Flat-Rubber-Band-professional-For-hunting-Outdoor-Rubber-Band-Catapult/32829817475.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.46472e0e0IhKt1&dp=4374218970525027662e5e99bd8cff17&af=240682&cv=47843&afref=https%253A%252F%252Fslingshotforum.com%252Findex.php%253Fapp%253Dmembers%2526module%253Dmessaging%2526section%253Dview%2526do%253DshowConversation%2526topicID%253D72966%2526st%253D20&mall_affr=pr3&aff_platform=aaf&cpt=1531011918501&sk=VnYZvQVf&aff_trace_key=0d4aa50b19964e2799d2b04a50984e84-1531011918501-08342-VnYZvQVf&terminal_id=578eaac855ac454daadcad9c4abf7e41


*I'm glad you got a good one and glad it got to you fast. They are PRETTY. They also shoot quite well which is always a plus *

*I have to be impressed with a slingshot to buy a duplicate (or forget I already bought it) and this one impressed me from the instant I saw it and much more when I shot it.*

*My second one is probably a week or so out. I hope no more and I hope it is as perfectly finished as the first one.*

*BTW.... If you are ever out on a walk with that slingshot and find yourself in need of defending yourself I'm fairly sure you could beat the biggest brute to the point of total submission with that heavy little slingshot.*


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

This all stainless steel catty sure looks nice!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

3danman said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > 3danman said:
> ...


*Thanks for taking the time to measure them. I am glad to know the ABS one is a bit wider. They should make a very fine shooters for me and at the cost if I give one an unlikely but possible fork hit it will be an "oh well" and no tears *


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> This all stainless steel catty sure looks nice!


*The first one I got has an amazing finish on it. Hoping the one that is still in shipment is as good. It's a bit on the small side and weighs a whopping 365 grams. I have nothing to weigh mine with but that is what the listing shows. Not an issue at all just taking it to the back yard. It's certainly not a pocket carry piece but I think they are uniquely beautiful as well as great shooters.*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

M.J said:


> Shipping time on the stainless one is 47-60 days to Ecuador!
> I love the shape and color on the laminated ones.


*I love the looks on the all stainless one from Aliexpress but the red and blue laminated ones from GZK have a more practical weight since the cores are titanium and scales are G-10. It's very hard to go wrong with either model. The fit and finish where the G-10 fits against the cores are nothing less than perfect on both of mine. The shape is exactly the same from either side so I guess the only thing that determines front from back is which side you tie the band to. These are slingshots I am extremely pleased with. Other owners have reported the same fit and finish quality so I expect any one you get would be great. I was pleased to see GZK start selling these. If this shape is good enough for the world champion it is certainly good enough for my meager skills. *


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I just went 3-4 on a T-pole during the evening walk - about 120 feet. I love this little beauty. Fits easily in a cargo pocket but I do wear a belt. * 

*The Chinese copy everybody, even each other - I can see it on Aliexpress. But they also have world class design skills, as evidenced by this latest batch of nail heads and such.*


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

I have that same green feihu branded "Mrs. Win" in transit. Tracking says it's left china and that usually means a week from then for me. I have another square fork tip feihu as well on the way from Piaoyu. And now that I've seen this nice looking stainless steel one, I've just accidentally ordered that too... oops...

Two small and ergo feihu's I purchased around the same time got to me within two weeks (surprisingly) and they have been rather fun to shoot.

The smallest one doesn't have very good fit and finish though. I can feel the edges of the brass core and the pins where they meet the wood. Other than that it's a really fun micro shooter. Really comfortable to hold, so much so I forgot about the rought edges. I have since wrapped some self adhesive camo grip-tape round it and it's a keeper. The small size (no taller than a cigarette) makes it very pocket-able and easy to stow. I think I might build a PFS with this kind of ergonomics cos I think it works really well.

The slightly bigger one is surprisingly heavy and chunky. It shoots very well with comfortable ergonomics and feels very stable. This one can take heavier bands for sure. Again, the fit and finish isn't great. It's functional but I can see uneven lacquering that triggers my OCD. I think I'm gonna have to strip the finish from this one and refinish it... and while doing that I think I might reduce its girth by just a touch. Someone with bigger hands might really enjoy this as it is. It's a smallish but fat and clunky shooter. It's fun but I doubt I will be shooting this much. Probably another one that I stash at a corner of the house in case any monkeys come near.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I just went 3-4 on a T-pole during the evening walk - about 120 feet. I love this little beauty. Fits easily in a cargo pocket but I do wear a belt. *
> 
> *The Chinese copy everybody, even each other - I can see it on Aliexpress. But they also have world class design skills, as evidenced by this latest batch of nail heads and such.*


*Good shooting for a frame you just got!!*

*I don't think the little nail head we have is a copy of anything from anyone. I have seen a few similar on Aliexpress but none exactly like it. I have only seen a single seller that has it and I don't know the brand as it has no markings at all on it (at least mine has none). If it had any name in Chinese I couldn't read it or type it in Google Translate so even if it had a brand stamped on it I would not know the name. Honestly I appreciate the beauty it has with zero markings. I have never seen any polished stainless come from anyplace including the USA with such a perfect finish as that little jewel has. Whoever made it has a real appreciation for their craft and obviously took a lot of time and pride in the finish. Yes guys, it's better finished than anything from Hogan's castings as I have several to compare it to and one cast stainless from Hogan's called a Chilbro. *

*They still make it and I do like it. I also think it's the only stainless model they have. I would not buy another Chilbro though. *

*https://proshotcatapults.com/chillbro-catapult-slingshot*

*Hogan is famous for finishing metals but their finish doesn't come close to the finish quality on the little stainless nail head from China.*

*I may even buy a third little nail head from China if they don't sell out before I get paid. I like it that much!! With three of them I'll always have one laying around if I put one "up". My gosh I gotta find where "up" is at my house. When I do find it I'm gonna be slingshot and gadget RICH!!!*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

urbanshooter said:


> I have that same green feihu branded "Mrs. Win" in transit. Tracking says it's left china and that usually means a week from then for me. I have another square fork tip feihu as well on the way from Piaoyu. And now that I've seen this nice looking stainless steel one, I've just accidentally ordered that too... oops...
> 
> Two small and ergo feihu's I purchased around the same time got to me within two weeks (surprisingly) and they have been rather fun to shoot.
> 
> ...


*If you bought the little stainless nail head that we bought you are in for a treat. I'm hoping they don't sell out before tomorrow when I can order another one. I am hoping the finish on the green laminated wood over stainless core is good. It's more of a traditional style. They may look a little odd at first if you are from the West but after shooting a few I see why they are so popular in China and have been popular for a LONG time. Looks like we have similar tastes. *

*Oh happy days, I just checked tracking and my second little stainless nail head is in the USA now. I am excited it will be here soon!!*

*"And now that I've seen this nice looking stainless steel one, I've just accidentally ordered that too... oops..." Good score man!!! You will LOVE it!!!*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

*I just ordered my third little stainless nail head this morning. You guys are buy all you want now. I will have my three *

*I didn't want them to run out before I got one more ordered *


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Did you see or get this one? From "Hunting Enthusiast Store"


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I love these. For the price I may be able to get some sooner than I thought.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Yes.



urbanshooter said:


> Did you see or get this one? From "Hunting Enthusiast Store"


Yes I saw it and some other sellers have it as well. That is one of the stores that played the bait and switch game with me on a G-10 model they have listed but can't get. It took me a month to get a refund so I try not to buy there. I have in the past had some successful buys from that store but I hope to never try them again. IF there is something that they list and I can't find elsewhere I will message first to see if they really have the item and perhaps try again there. Many sellers on Aliexpress stock nothing and try to acquire the goods ATFER the order is placed although the listing may say 285 available as was such with the little G-10 model I tried to get but actually have none and may not be able to get any either. Fortunately GZK found the little G-10 slingshots for me at a good price and shipped them to me by expedited shipping. I had totally given up trying to buy it on Aliexpress as two different stores pulled the same crap on me. The other store is called "Let's Go Hunting Store" . Messages from both have the same last name so I think they are either related or even the same people.

The model you show is a nice looking slingshot that I may buy someday but but not from that seller.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

MakoPat said:


> I love these. For the price I may be able to get some sooner than I thought.


You would do well to message the seller first to see if he REALLY can get it before you purchase from that store.

You may want to add the few dollars and try this one. At least you will get it and it is a far superior slingshot:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-High-Quality-304-Stainless-Steel-Flat-Rubber-Band-professional-For-hunting-Outdoor-Rubber-Band-Catapult/32829817475.html?spm=a2g0s.8937460.0.0.46472e0e0IhKt1&aff_platform=aaf&cpt=1531011918501&aff_trace_key=0d4aa50b19964e2799d2b04a50984e84-1531011918501-08342-VnYZvQVf&terminal_id=578eaac855ac454daadcad9c4abf7e41&dp=38e3fbc741e3a20f97c8eb451ada2539&af=240682&cv=47843&afref=https%253A%252F%252Fslingshotforum.com%252Ftopic%252F111372-more-feihu-forks-on-the-way-from-china%252F&mall_affr=pr3&aff_platform=aaf&cpt=1532445346279&sk=VnYZvQVf&aff_trace_key=3e3baff152644853881fa8827bd67dc8-1532445346279-05818-VnYZvQVf&terminal_id=c7f1a40625954b5f88dd0b7f2c5e7f93


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Fiveshooter said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up! Will look for the stuff from other sellers. Anyway if you have ever been to China and seen their wholesale markets you'd be shocked. They have floors and floors of wholesalers stocking all the same stuff. There are specialist wholesale multistorey buildings focusing on a specific type of product and there is enough to make you dizzy. I believe the online sellers are wholesale stockists who should have a ready stock in hand to sell. If they don't it is either because they ran out or have listed before actually receiving stock delivery. Anyway they have a ridiculously long processing window for Aliexpress to facilitate these sellers obtaining the stock to send off after the payment has been confirmed.

Chinese retailers and wholesalers are nortorious for switching out stuff. People I know in retail who buy from China swear they have to check everything (often a service performed by their forwarding agents) before letting a shipment leave the country. Anyway having a bad experience with a Chinese seller is par for the course of buying cheap...

I have ordered from Hunting Enthusiast Store before. I got one of those taper rulers from them and they were really really slow. So, I avoid them where possible. The two Feihus I got were from Kind Girl Store and Piaoyu. There is a purple solid sandalwood with recurve and copper head feihu that is really tempting at Kind Girl Store. It has all the classic dimensions in a natural wood build. Oh well... will have to see how I feel about that green feihu when I get that and see if I still want another one...

I tell myself that these Chinese slingshots are not very costly so I can pick up a few more. They just take forever to be delivered and while waiting, putting in another new order seems to be the only remedy for the agonizing wait... muahahah...


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Just curious - how is Feihu pronounced - fay hue? *


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

fay-who


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Just curious - how is Feihu pronounced - fay hue? *


Not a clue here. Next time I talk to GZK I'll ask him to pronounce it but that does not mean I can reproduce what he calls it. You can speak to him on What's App from a cell phone without paying for a phone call to China. His English is pretty good actually.

I will NEVER understand the Chinese language at all.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Just curious - how is Feihu pronounced - fay hue? *


more like feh-hoo, if u say fay-hue it might sound like "fat tiger" rather than "flying tiger"


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I've been shooting my red G10 Feihu for about a week now and I really love the size and fit of it.

Anyone initially shoot high with a Feihu?

It took me several shooting strings to get it dialed in. I sight along the top fork band. When I have the fork on the spinner, I have to drop it about two inches below the spinner. That's my hold. I've tried moving my anchor point, but couldn't get anything consistent.

I've been using the thinner of the two included GZK yellow/orange band, taper from 3/4 to 1/2 inch and 5/16 steel. Very light shooting.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

ShootnCoastie said:


> I've been shooting my red G10 Feihu for about a week now and I really love the size and fit of it.
> 
> Anyone initially shoot high with a Feihu?
> 
> ...


You were likely shooting high because of the narrower fork gap. If you're using a fork tip reference point (or any reference point really), narrower forks will shoot higher and wider forks will hit lower. It's just a matter of anchor point + reference point geometry, and it's part of why I prefer smaller slingshots.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

ShootnCoastie said:


> I've been shooting my red G10 Feihu for about a week now and I really love the size and fit of it.
> 
> Anyone initially shoot high with a Feihu?
> 
> ...


Was shooting high at first myself but I have it dialed in now


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

3danman said:


> ShootnCoastie said:
> 
> 
> > I've been shooting my red G10 Feihu for about a week now and I really love the size and fit of it.
> ...


EGGZACLY


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

urbanshooter said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *Just curious - how is Feihu pronounced - fay hue? *
> ...


Actually Fat Tiger fits many of the frames. I was gonna call one "Phat Bottom Girl" because its so large and rounded at the bottom


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

ShootnCoastie said:


> I've been shooting my red G10 Feihu for about a week now and I really love the size and fit of it.
> 
> Anyone initially shoot high with a Feihu?
> 
> ...


Yup! I realised why that Chinese champ has that distinct tilt of his head very quickly. Tilting my head that way to sight low and close along the band like a shotgun seems to eliminate the problem of hitting high, at least that's what works for me (with the two feihus that I currently have). I also found that I could use a floating anchor shooting this way. It's a bit of a change from my usual under the cheekbone anchor point when shooting TTF. Hope I don't get flustered when I try to go back to TTF.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

A more extreme, low, head tilt, is moving the impact point lower. I find that it's a more consistent way to shoot, because you can always have a consistent max head tilt. Also do try not to press the pouch too hard against your anchor point, but rest it lightly, as you would rest the bands if you were shooting with a floating anchor. 
In general, I've found the a drastic change of anchor point isn't necessary, as one can simply change the head tilt angle.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> A more extreme, low, head tilt, is moving the impact point lower. I find that it's a more consistent way to shoot, because you can always have a consistent max head tilt. Also do try not to press the pouch too hard against your anchor point, but rest it lightly, as you would rest the bands if you were shooting with a floating anchor.
> In general, I've found the a drastic change of anchor point isn't necessary, as one can simply change the head tilt angle.


You got it!! Best way to go from shooting wide forks to narrower and get back on target instead of shooting too high.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

M.J said:


> Shipping time on the stainless one is 47-60 days to Ecuador!
> I love the shape and color on the laminated ones.


dont worry. i am building my website. next month you can get it more rapid.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

That laminated one is very tempting as it lends itself to endless modifications since the scales, core and tips can be taken apart


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

I really like the red one with the titanium core. Been resisting buying one fore some time now.


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I'm good with it right now. I was trying to work it so that my point of aim was point of impact, I guess it's the nature of the slingshot.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

urbanshooter said:


> That laminated one is very tempting as it lends itself to endless modifications since the scales, core and tips can be taken apart


The laminated G-10 on titanium model is exactly the same size and shape on both sides. The only way to make one side front is how you install the bands. Even though it is exactly same shape on both sides it feels VERY good in the hand. I am getting a special color to go with my red one and my blue one. GZK has came through for me again!!!! The man is very good at finding stuff that I can't find myself. This will be the third time he has hunted down a hard to get slingshot for me. He is a most honorable man. If he says he will do something you can be 100% sure he will come through and do it. I owe the man a LOT of thanks.


----------



## Lafayette (Jul 31, 2018)

Magnetic Ammo Wrist Strap from a Cell Phone Arm-Band

I was considering a magnetic ring for ammo retention while shooting, but nobody had 1 size 14. My daughter suggested an armband.

I had an old cell-phone arm-band case laying around, so I cut it to fit, using a little Yankee ingenuity, superglue, and some velcro.

This is low cost and works really well.

The fished product uses 1 Neodymium (rare-earth) magnet with a hole in the middle, stitched with waxed thread onto the armband.

The nice part is, the pirated armband is the sweat proof kind, that has tiny little vent holes for comfort and ventilation.

Stitching made easy.

The Magnet holds 7 (seven)1/2 inch steel balls firmly on my wrist. It will hold more, but they will fall off when shaken sharply. It will also hold about 12 (twelve) 3/8 steel balls firmly too. That amount covers my "at bat" target shooting, or hunting for rabbits, etc, until I need to fish some more out of my pocket. I keep a magnet in my pocket too, to keep them all together. They really stay put on my wrist!

Recommendations:

Keep the magnets away from your phone, computer, and wristwatch. They are really strong and will kill electronics if you forget and leave them too near. Opposite Wrist is not a problem tho. Another thing, more than 1 magnet will snap together sooo quick they will pinch fingers. FYI. They are a lot of fun too!!

See photos attached.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Lafayette said:


> Magnetic Ammo Wrist Strap from a Cell Phone Arm-Band
> 
> I was considering a magnetic ring for ammo retention while shooting, but nobody had 1 size 14. My daughter suggested an armband.
> 
> ...


*Nice. I just use my shirt pocket and load it from a plastic bowl full setting beside me. I use a big magnet that can hold 15KG to get them out of my catch barrel at the end of a session but I don't think I would wear one. I have a couple of the little magnetic rings that were sent as free gifts with orders but have not tried to use them yet. I also have a belt pouch that opens at the bottom with a magnet that only allows about three at a time to come out and rest on the magnet sort of like a self feeding magazine but I've only used it a couple of times and went back to my shirt pocket method. I guess I am just a simple guy at heart.*


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*I'm in awe at the spate of nail head and new Feihu forks to come out of China lately. It's an industry that's obviously taken very seriously there, and from personal experience, they perform very well in addition to being beautiful, often stunning. *

*First, I ordered the highly polished 'fat bottom girl' and was so impressed with its performance that I ordered its little ergo cousin with a pinker. Today I ordered my third in this series, 120mm of stainless sculpture that looks like it could also be a surgical instrument. The best part - $23, $10, and $14 respectively plus free shipping ... a lot of stainless hardware and fun for under fiddy bux. *


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I'm in awe at the spate of nail head and new Feihu forks to come out of China lately. It's an industry that's obviously taken very seriously there, and from personal experience, they perform very well in addition to being beautiful, often stunning. *
> 
> *First, I ordered the highly polished 'fat bottom girl' and was so impressed with its performance that I ordered its little ergo cousin with a pinker. Today I ordered my third in this series, 120mm of stainless sculpture that looks like it could also be a surgical instrument. The best part - $23, $10, and $14 respectively plus free shipping ... a lot of stainless hardware and fun for under fiddy bux. *


Thanks for sharing those photos... That pinky hole guy is really calling my name, but I'd better wait for my current goodies to come in. How does it hold? Do you have a favorite?


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

3danman said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *I'm in awe at the spate of nail head and new Feihu forks to come out of China lately. It's an industry that's obviously taken very seriously there, and from personal experience, they perform very well in addition to being beautiful, often stunning. *
> ...


*I have a dollar to a doughnut that says the stainless one in this picture is his favorite. I bought it and then he bought it. I have personally never seen a piece of stainless steel with a finish as perfect as these are and just over $23 they are an AWESOME slingshot.... any takers on my bet? Actually I like it so much I am waiting on my third one to arrive. The second had just as perfect a finish as the first one. I expect the third will too. 365 grams but VERY easy and fun to shoot.*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I'm in awe at the spate of nail head and new Feihu forks to come out of China lately. It's an industry that's obviously taken very seriously there, and from personal experience, they perform very well in addition to being beautiful, often stunning. *
> 
> *First, I ordered the highly polished 'fat bottom girl' and was so impressed with its performance that I ordered its little ergo cousin with a pinker. Today I ordered my third in this series, 120mm of stainless sculpture that looks like it could also be a surgical instrument. The best part - $23, $10, and $14 respectively plus free shipping ... a lot of stainless hardware and fun for under fiddy bux. *


*I won't call that one a phat bottom girl but I would this one *

*






*

*You could bludgeon a bear to death with this chunk of stainless.*

*I'd call the pretty one "sleek" by comparison.*

*Not sure I would even want to know the weight of this thing.*


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Fiveshooter said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > Alfred E.M. said:
> ...


I suspect you're right, but the 2nd is hard for me to get over. I love my pinky holes and the slim profile + ergo sway is really nice. Tried that one yet?


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *I'm in awe at the spate of nail head and new Feihu forks to come out of China lately. It's an industry that's obviously taken very seriously there, and from personal experience, they perform very well in addition to being beautiful, often stunning. *
> 
> *First, I ordered the highly polished 'fat bottom girl' and was so impressed with its performance that I ordered its little ergo cousin with a pinker. Today I ordered my third in this series, 120mm of stainless sculpture that looks like it could also be a surgical instrument. The best part - $23, $10, and $14 respectively plus free shipping ... a lot of stainless hardware and fun for under fiddy bux. *


*All three are beautiful but I need to get busy as you are one up on me with the little sculptured model. Gotta get me one of those.*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

3danman said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > 3danman said:
> ...


*Waiting patently for it to arrive but I did buy one for the same reason you have. I wanted the pinky hole. I expect it should be a good shooter. I was blown away at how well the high polished one actually shoots and how fast I got it dialed in.*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

*If you want a beautiful piece of cosmetically perfect stainless I would grab this one as well. The finish is nothing short of stunning. Just get all of them and don't look back *









*Last week I ordered the one with the pinky hole from Amazon but it was $13 then and $18 today*

*I'm not 100% sure it is the same but it looks exactly like it to me.*

*I'm going to see if GZK can track down the company that makes the one in the picture. If they make other models with this type of craftsmanship I want MORE.*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

*I have one of the stainless core with laminated wood scales in picture bellow ordered from China and due to deliver tomorrow or Monday. *

*Anyone have this one yet? If so what do you think of it? It was rather inexpensive for what it appears to be.*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

*If you have seen these on the GZK site you know he sells blue and red but had this picture under most of the other pictures. *

*He does not offer the gray one in the middle for sale as it has been discontinued by the maker.*

*I have both the red and the blue one and they are really awesome pieces of hardware considering they are titanium and G-10 with fit and finish as good as any custom sling I have seen.*

*I asked GZK to try to hunt me one down and he found the factory had two of them and they are both on the way to me via expedited shipping for a price so low I will not mention.*

*I believe unless you found a used one the two coming are the very last in the subtle gray and black G-10.*

*I think most people would rather have the blue or the red one but I am drawn to the gray color for some reason I can't even explain to myself.*









*Kinda looks like a zebra *


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Fiveshooter said:


> *If you have seen these on the GZK site you know he sells blue and red but had this picture under most of the other pictures. *
> 
> *He does not offer the gray one in the middle for sale as it has been discontinued by the maker.*
> 
> ...


*We talked about this briefly - I wonder if there would be any benefit to having those removable tips rotate instead of tightening down? I can see why they're an attachment - easier to manufacture, but if they could swivel ...*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Alfred E.M. said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > *If you have seen these on the GZK site you know he sells blue and red but had this picture under most of the other pictures. *
> ...


*I honestly don't know if the tie points swiveling would be a plus or a minus for accuracy. I suppose I could band one up with the tips not fully tightened to see what it would do. I suspect trying it with the tips loose could damage the threads in a fairly short time. I think if it had anywhere near the potential of the rotating head like Wingshooter used to make, someone would have them for sale where they could turn freely. I believe anything I can think of that may help correct less than perfect shooting form has already been tried. I know you mentioned Metromade was experimenting along the lines of having the fork attachments swivel independent to each other but I believe if he really saw any serious potential in the design he would have worked on it longer or possibly offered one for sale.*


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Good thoughts. I wish Eric was still in the loop to ask. As theory it might be an easy sell - compensate for unequal forces, easing the path of the explosive launch, like a smooth Aikido move etc. It's not a closed chapter for me yet, still a curiosity ... Wingshooter used an articulated plane, maybe there's a benefit to this 'independent suspension' ... didn't Trumark produce one ... just wondering, not an idea I'll explore, my plate's full. *


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Fiveshooter said:


> *I have one of the stainless core with laminated wood scales in picture bellow ordered from China and due to deliver tomorrow or Monday. *
> *Anyone have this one yet? If so what do you think of it? It was rather inexpensive for what it appears to be.*
> 
> 
> ...


Yup... I've got that green one. It shoots very well and is very comfortable in hand. Sleek and small. I am happy with it. Fit and finish could be better though. I can feel the seams but nothing too annoying.

There are red and black versions of that green feihu. Frankly, I don't really mind the price for what it is. I pay the same or more for resin shooters from our usual favourite slingshot makers anyway (when I factor in the postage).


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

urbanshooter said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > *I have one of the stainless core with laminated wood scales in picture bellow ordered from China and due to deliver tomorrow or Monday. *
> ...


*Thank you!!! Mine was just delivered today. I could not have picked a better one if they let me hand pick through dozens. The wood laminate used is what I have seen called "Diamond Wood" in the past and is several thin layers of colored wood saturated in resin and clamped under extreme pressure until cured. The final product although still wood is incredibly strong and the surface can take an amazing polish.*

*Fit and finish is as good as the G-10 scaled titanium models GZK sells. I guess I got lucky as it is so well fitted I can't even detect a seam between the stainless and wood at any point on it. The wood scales have a nice uniformity with no light or dark spots in it. In short it's quite beautiful and looks far better than the one pictured on the listing. That one has a yellowish light spot on the laminated wood. I am more than pleased with this one for under $30 delivered. Now I need to band it up and shoot it. I don't expect there will be any disappointment in how it shoots. It should shoot as well as any other Feihu fork model I have and I am thrilled with it's general build and cosmetics. I do see one tiny flaw that will not matter to me and that is the two small lanyard holes at the bottom of the stainless steel are not perfectly centered. No matter to me on that as it won't be getting a lanyard at all.*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Good thoughts. I wish Eric was still in the loop to ask. As theory it might be an easy sell - compensate for unequal forces, easing the path of the explosive launch, like a smooth Aikido move etc. It's not a closed chapter for me yet, still a curiosity ... Wingshooter used an articulated plane, maybe there's a benefit to this 'independent suspension' ... didn't Trumark produce one ... just wondering, not an idea I'll explore, my plate's full. *


*I wish I could answer on Trumark. I have never owned one of their products at all. If I am missing out on something by not owning a Trumark slingshot hook a brother up on it *


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

Fiveshooter said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > *Good thoughts. I wish Eric was still in the loop to ask. As theory it might be an easy sell - compensate for unequal forces, easing the path of the explosive launch, like a smooth Aikido move etc. It's not a closed chapter for me yet, still a curiosity ... Wingshooter used an articulated plane, maybe there's a benefit to this 'independent suspension' ... didn't Trumark produce one ... just wondering, not an idea I'll explore, my plate's full. *
> ...


*Knowing your preferences in slingshots, I doubt that you're missing out. I had a few of their models in the 90s but I don't care for wide yoke aluminum frames ... although they have a following. The one I was thinking of has a movable sighting system in the fork tips, but while revisiting now, looks bizarre.*

http://www.slingshots.com/html/new-technology-slingshot.html


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

Alfred E.M. said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Alfred E.M. said:
> ...


And a modern interpretation that GZK carries:

https://trade.onloon.net/detail?itemId=650dbe6c5a9f4d5283f09d67053a0d1e


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Alfred E.M. said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > Alfred E.M. said:
> ...


*Err... that thing has a wrist brace. Me not like wrist brace.*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

3danman said:


> Alfred E.M. said:
> 
> 
> > Fiveshooter said:
> ...


*I bought one a couple of years ago (or more) that was similar to the one GZK now stocks except it was a dedicated tube shooter. The shooter side of the rotating head is so heavy from the pivoting arms with rollers it starts rotating down the instant the pouch is released. This model does nothing to improve accuracy and in fact it is detrimental to accuracy because of the instantaneous rotation from all the weight on release.*

*The concept made sense but the execution of that concept was severely flawed. It is the one in the top of the attached picture and I gave up on it pretty fast.*

*The model at the bottom of the picture has relatively equal weight on both sides and lacks the heavy pivoting band attachment arms. The one on the bottom of this picture works much like Wingshooter intended and other than looking strange and limited to hammer grip only (and heavy) it is a fantastic shooter.*

* GXK found the one on the bottom for me at a fraction of what I could buy it from Aliexpress for and expedited it to me. It's not my favorite shooter by any means but it has very good accuracy and a solid design that works as intended. These are mostly items of curiosity and not exactly what you would want to be seen shooting in public *

* It looks like the pivoting arm flat band model GZK stocks now has weight in the front to offset the arm weight on the shooter side so it could also be a very good shooter.*

*There are no pivoting arms at all on the one at the bottom of the picture. It simply has a rotating head.*


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

3danman said:


> ShootnCoastie said:
> 
> 
> > I've been shooting my red G10 Feihu for about a week now and I really love the size and fit of it.
> ...


 When you are speaking of shooting high(er) when using a narrow gapped fork, are you holding the frame upright, horizontal (gansta), or does it not matter which way, it'll shoot high anyway (as opposed to a wider fork)?

Thanks!


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

THWACK! said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > ShootnCoastie said:
> ...


*I know this wasn't a question for me but I just change my anchor point when swapping from a wide to narrow frame. I anchor on my lower cheek bone for wider forks and move to my upper cheek bone for the narrower Feihu fork models. It can take me a couple of shots to get dialed back in from swapping from one to the other but either can be consistent once you get a couple shots off to fine tune your exact anchor points. No question my overall skill would improve if I just stuck to a single frame width but it's just too much fun to shoot many different frames for me to have that much discipline. I know I'm never going to be a competitive shooter so I enjoy shooting several different frames. If I tried to keep the same exact anchor point as I use on wide forks with a narrow fork I would be at least a foot or more high at ten meters so I have just got used to swapping anchor points for each frame and often shoot both in one session.*


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Fiveshooter said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > 3danman said:
> ...


Hammer hold or horizontal? Does it matter which orientation?


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

THWACK! said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > ShootnCoastie said:
> ...


My post explaining the relationship between fork width and impact point was assuming a typical target shooting technique with a sideways fork hold and consistent anchor point. Ignoring all other factors, a wider fork will have a lower point of impact when using the same reference point (fork tip corner, for example). Like I said, it's just geometry if you think about it. I've thought about doing a few simple MS Paint mockups to explain myself better and I'd be happy to if that would help.

Side note: some people have tested the relationship between fork width and power, which I always thought was silly. I think Bill Hays did a video. Anyways... Assuming you're using identical bandsets, a comically large fork would obviously result in greater "power" (projectile speed), because you're elongating the bands more. Think Pythagorean Theorem.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

3danman said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > 3danman said:
> ...


...and if one shoots with an upright frame?...


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

THWACK! said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


Upright, I don't see any reason why fork width would affect the point of impact.

...That is, disregarding my last point. If you're using a bandset with 8" active length (for example), it'll shoot slower with a narrow fork than it would with a super wide fork, because by widening the forks you're effectively shortening the bands (again, see Pythagorean Theorem), so with a consistent draw length if would elongate the bands more. Greater elongation = faster speed = different point of impact.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

THWACK! said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


*It's ALWAYS "gangster style" for me Brother. If I tried a vertical hold, all the windows in the neighborhood may be in danger.*


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

3danman said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > 3danman said:
> ...


Ok, then your specific reference to fork width in relation to high or low impact is based upon your experience holding the frame in horizontal position, Got it.

And you believe ("don't see any reason why...",) but have not actually experienced, that there would be no difference in the point of impact if you held the frame vertically, did I get that correct?

Please understand that I'm not challenging you, I'm just seeking out facts, as an incurable philomath/polymath type of slingshooter.


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

THWACK! said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


This is using a vertical frame hold, not horizontal. The fork tip corner example was, like I said, just an example. I'm just saying that you can't expect to use the same reference point on frames of different fork width because the angles are different. All other factors being the same (bands, ammo, draw length, anchor point, distance, shooter, etc), a wider fork will appear to shoot lower than a narrower one using the same reference point. I might get started on some sketches to help illustrate what I'm talking about. I enjoy doing them anyway


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

3danman said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > 3danman said:
> ...


Okay, so, you're saying that using a vertical frame hold, the point of impact will be higher for a narrow-gapped fork than a wider gap. Okay, got it.

And shooting with a horizontal hold, you've experienced no difference in impact between a narrow-gapped fork and a wide-gapped fork? This is your experience or just your "I don't see any reason"?

Thanks!


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

THWACK! said:


> 3danman said:
> 
> 
> > THWACK! said:
> ...


No worries, glad we're on the same page 

I don't shoot holding the frame completely upright, because in my sighting picture the target is floating in between the forks and there is no close reference to use. It involves more guesswork for me. Because there are no obvious references for me to use, I admittedly can't make as clear of a deduction as I can with my other claims.

But, if the projectiles are going the same speed, a wide versus narrow fork really shouldn't make any difference in the point of impact if you're using a reference or sight. Geometrically there is no reason for that to happen. I could spend some time shooting wide vs narrow forks holding them vertically to compare aiming and impact points, but I'm not going to. That's no fun for me and I already know what I'd find.

Also, to avoid any further confusion... My original point involved using a typical target shooter's technique. The forks are oriented vertically but the slingshot is held sideways, or horizontally. I'm assuming you're asking about if the slingshot is held vertically, with the forks oriented on a horizontal plane. Sorry if I've been mixing up my words!

Also, sorry to other readers getting caught up in the scuffle. We should probably move this conversation to a PM or another topic, but hopefully somebody else benefits.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Ah, ok, so you shoot the way Nathan does, and as many champion Chinese do, with the frame closer to 45 degrees than either vertically or horizontally, with a "floating target and no close reference". I've wondered about that - nobody that I know of has discussed on our forum the technique of how one aims an "in-betweener".

When you have the opportunity, please enlighten me with that, in a PM, so we don't further sway from the original topic. A graphic example might be helpful.

That would be very much appreciated!

THWACK!


----------



## 3danman (Mar 29, 2012)

THWACK! said:


> Ah, ok, so you shoot the way Nathan does, and as many champion Chinese do, with the frame closer to 45 degrees than either vertically or horizontally, with a "floating target and no close reference". I've wondered about that - nobody that I know of has discussed on our forum the technique of how one aims an "in-betweener".
> 
> When you have the opportunity, please enlighten me with that, in a PM, so we don't further sway from the original topic. A graphic example might be helpful.
> 
> ...


Continuing this in a PM. Anybody else can let me know if they want to be in the loop. I'll send some sketches on the way to Thwack.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

*I had mentioned earlier GZK had found me a couple of the Feihu Fork models like the blue ones and the red ones on his site in gray. He had mentioned this color had been discontinued by the manufacturer but they still had two in stock at a reduced price if I wanted one so being the greedy sh!t I am, I took them both. They arrived today and I believe GZK may have had them drop shipped directly from the factory and possibly did not see them himself. They are considerably smaller and the core appears to be polished stainless and not titanium. They also do not have the removable tips as the ones he sells. They also have a shape that clearly designates a front and a back whereas the red and blue ones are exactly the same on both sides.*

*The fork gap is narrower on them as well. If the core is stainless as I suspect, the smaller size seems to make them feel about the same weight as the titanium and G-10 models. I have no doubt the same factory that makes the blue and the red ones made these. The poor quality picture I took does not do them justice as they are very beautiful. Considering the cheaper price and the impeccable fit and finish they have, I am still extremely please with them. I would be pleased with them even if I had paid the full price as the blue or red ones.*

*They have some character to them and I am very glad I was able to get them *

*






*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

*A little brighter picture.*

*






*


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Fiveshooter said:


> *A little brighter picture.*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow... they are really nice. I would actually prefer that because I like the recurve shape. Good score!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I just received this wooden one:









Small but very ergonomic with perfect F&F. A pleasure to shot.

Of course I will replace the tiny pouch.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Ordo said:


> I just received this wooden one:
> 
> _MG_9796.JPG
> 
> ...


I saw these wooden ones but I had my doubts as for their durability. Does it seem durable enough? Able to be banded with heavy bands?


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

urbanshooter said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > *A little brighter picture.*
> ...


Thank You!! GZK said those were the last new ones in all of China. I do feel glad I got them and glad they have the size and shape the do. The picture is crappy but the slingshots are flawless in every detail.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> Ordo said:
> 
> 
> > I just received this wooden one:
> ...


As long as you don't get crazy with band thickness I would think that would be fine. If you are concerned about strength you can get the style in molded HDPE one for under $5 or a stainless core with laminated wood scales for under $30.

You can even get them in POM if you like for around $11


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> Ordo said:
> 
> 
> > I just received this wooden one:
> ...


I am curious why you may want heavy bands on this style. Why would you?


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

In POM:

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/New-arrival-rubber-band-for-slingshot-closer-spring-outdoor-bird-closer-spring-wooden-stainless-steel-slingshot/32660223871.html

In HDPE:

https://www.aliexpress.com/store/product/Floor-price-sales-outdoor-shooting-competition-multi-purpose-portable-plastic-slingshot/3933001_32878545117.html?spm=2114.12010612/itm2home-1.8148356.18.4c373910HrqHpf

In stainless core with laminated wood scales:
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Genuine-Wooden-Slingshot-Stainless-steel-patch-For-Hunting-High-Quality-Catapult-Flat-Rubber-Band-Outdoor-Shooting/32847335462.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.6c464c4dKzVwZu


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Hey skropi: it looks and feels very strong and able to admit any band. But next one (if there's a next one and we all know there will be a next one) may be a little bigger than this one. It's a charm indeed.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Fiveshooter said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > Ordo said:
> ...


Oh, it's not like I want heavy bands, I shoot no more than 10 pounds draw weight. My remark has more to do with safety, as I don't trust something wooden that is cheap


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*The proliferation of these models is amazing, from 4 dollars to 500. I bet this might be in an emperor's toy box -*

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Flat-rubber-band-Titanium-Skeleton-Fly-Tiger-Precision-Big-Power-Outdoor-Slingshot-Curing-Wood-Stabilized-Wooden/32839285974.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000014.4.70fe60bbZB7otX&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm=1007.13338.107646.000000000000000&scm_id=1007.13338.107646.000000000000000&scm-url=1007.13338.107646.000000000000000&pvid=dcfa8474-2837-4e4c-9cf8-1c5bf93333b7


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *The proliferation of these models is amazing, from 4 dollars to 500. I bet this might be in an emperor's toy box -*
> 
> https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Flat-rubber-band-Titanium-Skeleton-Fly-Tiger-Precision-Big-Power-Outdoor-Slingshot-Curing-Wood-Stabilized-Wooden/32839285974.html?spm=2114.10010108.1000014.4.70fe60bbZB7otX&gps-id=pcDetailBottomMoreOtherSeller&scm=1007.13338.107646.000000000000000&scm_id=1007.13338.107646.000000000000000&scm-url=1007.13338.107646.000000000000000&pvid=dcfa8474-2837-4e4c-9cf8-1c5bf93333b7


I saw that one. WAY out of my budget and I don't like the looks even. They probably don't sell many.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> Fiveshooter said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


You may want to pick up the molded HDPE model. It's a long story but I ended up with 6 of them. (NOT on purpose) Bottom line is they really are molded HDPE so it is completely safe with any band you could find for it. If you want indestructible POM is the generic name for Delrin so no chance that thing will break either. I have been shooting several of these lately and as far as shoot-ability the super cheap HDPE model can hold it's own very well. It's just cheap and no reason to sugar coat it... it looks cheap.

OH... I don't have any of the POM models yet but one in every color they have is on the way now 

I will know for certain soon but I think the POM model is a bit smaller than the HDPE model.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

They sell none. I really don't understand the purpose of those 200+ dollar frames. Do they really believe someone will buy them?


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Ordo said:


> I just received this wooden one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have been in the habit of ALWAYS replacing those tiny little pouches with pouches I feel are safe for 3/8" steel ever since I had the broken mirror incident by a ball slipping over the tiny pouch on release. As long as you stick with 1/4" steel that little pouch is perfectly safe. If yer gonna shoot 3/8" I would change that thing quickly. I probably got a few hundred 3/8" steel balls shot through the tiny pouch before the mirror incident but that ONE time was enough for me. I feel lucky it was only a mirror that got smacked and not a person.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Ordo said:


> I just received this wooden one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To a Westerner the Fuihu fork may look strange at first. Believe me. The look will grow on you after you shoot a few. I think they are the most popular flat band slingshot in China. I have grown to love their simple design. To me they kinda look like a highly refined "natural". If that shape was good enough for the world champion it's good enough for anyone. The fact the the winner was using China's most basic style slingshot proves two things to me. It really is the Archer and not the bow and there are positively no mechanical accuracy advantage to either TTF or OTT. Since there are so many people shooting slingshots all their lives in China because they have no guns, I did expect a Chinese shooter would win but I honestly thought the winner would be using the most high tech modern design in China and not their most basic.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> They sell none. I really don't understand the purpose of those 200+ dollar frames. Do they really believe someone will buy them?


There are some very rich people in China and that is not the most expensive model they sell either. I expect they sell a few but very few. Quite frankly I think that thing looks so gaudy I wouldn't pay $20 for unless I could sell it the next day for a profit and this is coming from a guy that has some STRANGE looking slingshots. For mine I prefer strange to ugly but the words can easily be of accurate description. Case in point is the picture below. Top one is a mechanical failure and the bottom is a gem of a shooter but you could interchange the words strange with ugly and they both describe them quite well.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> They sell none. I really don't understand the purpose of those 200+ dollar frames. Do they really believe someone will buy them?


*I was actually holding out for this one but I'm just a few dollars short in my slingshot budget this week *

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Pure-copper-titanium-alloy-patch-outdoor-competitive-outdoor-hunting-high-precision-slingshot/32902756083.html?spm=2114.search0604.3.2.38141fccjThuJr&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10068_10130_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10548_10341_315_10545_10696_531_10084_10083_5011815_10618_10307_5723615_5011715_10059_100031_10103_10624_10623_10622_10621_10620,searchweb201603_6,ppcSwitch_7&algo_expid=9470fe05-a708-4a53-bc45-1926e95186e8-0&algo_pvid=9470fe05-a708-4a53-bc45-1926e95186e8&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0

*I'll have to settle for this less expensive but easier fork hit model *
https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Top-titanium-ergonomic-slingshot-design-Professional-athletic-competition-dedicated-projector-Permanent-collection-Slingshot-art/32840997988.html?spm=2114.search0604.3.15.38141fccjThuJr&ws_ab_test=searchweb0_0,searchweb201602_2_10152_10151_10065_10344_10068_10130_10324_10342_10547_10325_10343_10546_10340_10548_10341_315_10545_10696_531_10084_10083_5011815_10618_10307_5723615_5011715_10059_100031_10103_10624_10623_10622_10621_10620,searchweb201603_6,ppcSwitch_7&algo_expid=9470fe05-a708-4a53-bc45-1926e95186e8-2&algo_pvid=9470fe05-a708-4a53-bc45-1926e95186e8&transAbTest=ae803_2&priceBeautifyAB=0


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Check this one:



*Click image for url.*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Ordo said:


> Check this one:
> 
> 
> 
> *Click image for url.*


*I have had that one in my wish list for a while. I came close to buying it a couple of times but someone on the forum reviewed it and it has no magical powers as I was hoping. It is just about 4" more draw length which I am sure gets the ball moving a bit faster but the fellow that bought it did not see any added potential for accuracy. It does qualify as a strange one though. It's possible I may still order one in a moment of weakness but I am trying not to order one.*


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

Ordo said:


> Check this one:
> 
> 
> 
> *Click image for url.*


Quality on them is terrible as noted on several forums and Facebook.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

bigdh2000 said:


> Ordo said:
> 
> 
> > Check this one:
> ...


Back to a deal breaker again. Thanks Dan!!!


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Well I posted just for curiosity. I don't really like the horizontal grip.
What about this one? It's resin and 4.9 cm. wide inner forks. So cheap!










https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Genuine-Piao-Yu-Resin-Slingshot-Hunting-Powerful-Catapult-Flat-Rubber-Band-High-Quality-Outdoor-Shooting-Game/32826045004.html?spm=a2g0s.13010208.99999999.259.2bcd3c001y4VMt


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Nice looking frame Ordo. I like the wood grain texture.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Ordo said:


> Well I posted just for curiosity. I don't really like the horizontal grip.
> What about this one? It's resin and 4.9 cm. wide inner forks. So cheap!
> 
> 
> ...


I do have that one and for the price it is great!!!

It would be great at twice the price.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

I spent about an hour last night going through the various feihu designs and at one point or another had several of them added to my cart. However, good sense finally took hold of me and I removed each of them from the cart. I have enough slingshots and would take me a month to shoot all of them if I shot two per day. Like mentioned, one more slingshot of a different design will not improve shooting accuracy one bit. Several have pointed out that in order to improve in style and accuracy it would be best to shoot only one slingshot exclusively. We are always faced with the build one more per month challenge but I wonder if I can challenge myself each month to go one more month without buying another slingshot and just let that money set in the savings account instead. There seems to be as much pleasure in buying and making slingshots as there is in shooting them but it distracts from actually living up to my maximum potential. Seems like continuous hitting that spinner takes the challenge out of shooting and when I continually miss, I keep shooting until I get a hit. Sometimes I walk out and hit three or four times in a row and my shooting session is over. But when I miss ten or fifteen times I just keep shooting until I finally get a hit and I've shot many more times than I do when I having a can't miss day. Every day should be a can't miss day if I went about it right and only shot one or two at most frames not per day but at all.


----------



## JPD-Madrid (Apr 2, 2013)

Jolly Roger said:


> I spent about an hour last night going through the various feihu designs and at one point or another had several of them added to my cart. However, good sense finally took hold of me and I removed each of them from the cart. I have enough slingshots and would take me a month to shoot all of them if I shot two per day. Like mentioned, one more slingshot of a different design will not improve shooting accuracy one bit. *Several have pointed out that in order to improve in style and accuracy it would be best to shoot only one slingshot exclusively.* We are always faced with the build one more per month challenge but I wonder if I can challenge myself each month to go one more month without buying another slingshot and just let that money set in the savings account instead. There seems to be as much pleasure in buying and making slingshots as there is in shooting them but it distracts from actually living up to my maximum potential. Seems like continuous hitting that spinner takes the challenge out of shooting and when I continually miss, I keep shooting until I get a hit. Sometimes I walk out and hit three or four times in a row and my shooting session is over. But when I miss ten or fifteen times I just keep shooting until I finally get a hit and I've shot many more times than I do when I having a can't miss day. Every day should be a can't miss day if I went about it right and only shot one or two at most frames not per day but at all.


Even though i am a seller of slingshot accessories, i can not agree more with the red font part. But it is also a pleasure to improve your skill to adopt different forks quickly.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

JR, my current quest is to find a frame that I will use as my main one. I "think" it will be the uniphoxx.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Slingshot variation: the only way in the world I can be happily unfaithful and here comes JR to destroy my immoral desires! Agh!


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Ordo said:


> Slingshot variation: the only way in the world I can be happily unfaithful and here comes JR to destroy my immoral desires! Agh!


I was just restating what so many have pointed out. And I am clearly beginning to believe it. Like the old saying, beware of the man who only has one gun because he probably knows how to use it. Look how often cjw posts an SPS in what are you shooting today. Skropi's threads on his shooting only one frame, or the mono sling challenge. Then there is the report that Nathan has shot only one slingshot for the past how many years. I know the fun in shooting one slingshot after another or a different slingshot every day. But I've been able to prove to myself that I can improve much faster when I consistently shoot the same slingshot on a daily basis.

When I shot my revolver regularly, I only shot my Python and I really would like to shoot a slingshot that well but shooting multiple frames has stopped me from achieving that goal. Maybe it was the fact that the Python meant the difference between life and death on a daily basis that kept me faithful to it only.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Jolly Roger said:


> I spent about an hour last night going through the various feihu designs and at one point or another had several of them added to my cart. However, good sense finally took hold of me and I removed each of them from the cart. I have enough slingshots and would take me a month to shoot all of them if I shot two per day. Like mentioned, one more slingshot of a different design will not improve shooting accuracy one bit. Several have pointed out that in order to improve in style and accuracy it would be best to shoot only one slingshot exclusively. We are always faced with the build one more per month challenge but I wonder if I can challenge myself each month to go one more month without buying another slingshot and just let that money set in the savings account instead. There seems to be as much pleasure in buying and making slingshots as there is in shooting them but it distracts from actually living up to my maximum potential. Seems like continuous hitting that spinner takes the challenge out of shooting and when I continually miss, I keep shooting until I get a hit. Sometimes I walk out and hit three or four times in a row and my shooting session is over. But when I miss ten or fifteen times I just keep shooting until I finally get a hit and I've shot many more times than I do when I having a can't miss day. Every day should be a can't miss day if I went about it right and only shot one or two at most frames not per day but at all.


Without question shooting the exact same frame / pouches and bands in all practice sessions will get you hitting the target faster and more often but it is almost criminal neglect to all your other frames to not shoot them regularly.

They don't like not getting any love


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> JR, my current quest is to find a frame that I will use as my main one. I "think" it will be the uniphoxx.


TTF or OTT UniPhoxx? Wrap and tuck works fine on a UniPhoxx for TTF but the groove on one side only makes it tough for OTT. I fitted all mine with stainless Chicago Screw binding post attachments. Works perfectly and looks very clean on the little Phoxx.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Good point Fiveshooter. I've been thinking about getting rid of about half or more of mine then get rid of half of those.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Well, I guess it all depends on the goals someone wants to achieve. No approach is better than the other, they're just different. 
I, personally, agree with JR. For me the fun in slingshooting is hitting the smallest possible target with every single shot. Thankfully, practicing hard to achieve that is also fun for me, so it doesn't matter how good I will actually become. 
Shooting many frames has one big advantage, it helps someone to find out what suits him best. For me its the Chinese toucan with the sights. I am just very accurate with it, but I chose to abandon it because I follow MJ's suggestion to abandon the crutches. Another reason is that I want to become good without having to rely to sights, but to frames I could make in a pinch myself if needed. So I don't mind shooting worse with the uniphoxx, I have the patience to make it my next most accurate slingshot  So, from now on, it will be a phoxx every day


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Fiveshooter said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > JR, my current quest is to find a frame that I will use as my main one. I "think" it will be the uniphoxx.
> ...


Ott, but I don't find it hard to wrap and tuck it. I will try the Chicago screw way though. In the future I may try it ttf also, in fact....I will try it tomorrow for a few shots


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

Shooting this new one the whole day. Absolutely the best and more precise ss I have today.
I get the idea about using only one ss, but you have to try different models before you stick to one.
And this one is amazing. No wonder the champ uses it. Very neat aiming and the narrow fork (4 cm.=1.5748 inches) minimizes the errors a lot.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

well maybe I should go back and order a few more and see which one will be the one and only.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Ordo said:


> Well I posted just for curiosity. I don't really like the horizontal grip.
> What about this one? It's resin and 4.9 cm. wide inner forks. So cheap!
> 
> 
> ...


I really want one of these!


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

For those of you looking for a decent Feihu and if you prefer wood, I think this might be the goldilocks one. It's the right small size, balanced shape, has the recurve (which I feel is a critical factor) and copper tipped forks. Piaoyu has been a good seller for me.

This particular feihu is not as cheap as a resin ones but is still cheaper than most wood ones. I wish I had bought this one over a chunky one that I got because I thought that would be cute.

I have too many rpund tips already and I think I prefer a variation of the feihu's that come with square tipped forks.

Piao Yu Slingshot Wood for Hunting Powerful Catapult Outdoor High Quality Slingshots Shooting Games With Flat Rubber Band
http://s.aliexpress.com/Yvyuuyiy?fromSns=Copy to Clipboard


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

M.J said:


> Ordo said:
> 
> 
> > Well I posted just for curiosity. I don't really like the horizontal grip.
> ...


I bought that one. It's a great little shooter for just a little bit of money. I love it.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I would order one today but for the fact that I don't get mail here 
If you're in the US or EU you should be very happy that you have a mailing address and can just push a button on the computer and get product from all over the world!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

M.J said:


> I would order one today but for the fact that I don't get mail here
> If you're in the US or EU you should be very happy that you have a mailing address and can just push a button on the computer and get product from all over the world!


Ehmm, how is that possible not to have a mailing address?


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

skropi said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > I would order one today but for the fact that I don't get mail here
> ...


Just the way it is here. Addresses are given as the street corner you live nearest to and if you need to handle something you do it in person or, increasingly, online.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

skropi said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > I would order one today but for the fact that I don't get mail here
> ...


*I think I would find a Friend with a real mailing address to send stuff to. I can't imagine life without mail.*


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I wish that were the case! We're actually in a nice condo complex on the ninth floor.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

M.J said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > M.J said:
> ...


*Can't you just send things to a friend with a real mailing address and pick up orders there? Life without a mailing address would be tough. Just for fun I do write "NOT AT THIS ADDRESS" on all mail addressed to "current resident".*

*My postman probably thinks I'm a nut case. Of course he may be right *


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

M.J said:


> skropi said:
> 
> 
> > M.J said:
> ...


Possibly a nearby store will accept parcel deliveries for you. I don't have an American address but I use a store (postal outlet) as a mailing address in the closest state and then go for a drive and pick up the parcels myself.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

Northerner said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > skropi said:
> ...


*You guys have it tough. My mail man puts things in our oversize mailbox if it fits. If not we have a prearranged hiding spot he puts them in so they don't get stolen. I'm glad I have a good mail man.*


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

M.J said:


> I wish that were the case! We're actually in a nice condo complex on the ninth floor.


Sorry bro, I edited my earlier post because I wrote it before I saw your last response. I REALLY wish I had the means to have an income and live off the grid... someday maybe if I have enough years left. My son wants that as well so maybe between the two of us we can make it a reality. It would give him a good place once old dad is gone. We were thinking a really large storage building and a small cheap to heat and cool two bedroom house would be the way to go.


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

M.J said:


> I wish that were the case! We're actually in a nice condo complex on the ninth floor.


*I don't care much for multi level housing at my age. The 9th floor part would be a deal breaker unless they could give me 100% guarantee of elevator function. I'd also require a minimum 33' indoor shooting area *


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Minimising is the key. Where I am would be an ideal place to go off grid and my wife and I are talking about it when the older kids are out of the house in a couple years.
No heating or cooling costs here. Basically no-one here has heat or a.c. at home because it's almost always between 50-70 Fahrenheit. 
My wife works at a local school and one of the "perks" that they advertise to prospective teachers is that they have a real address and can accept packages for them :lol:


----------



## Fiveshooter (Nov 15, 2016)

M.J said:


> Minimising is the key. Where I am would be an ideal place to go off grid and my wife and I are talking about it when the older kids are out of the house in a couple years.
> No heating or cooling costs here. Basically no-one here has heat or a.c. at home because it's almost always between 50-70 Fahrenheit.
> My wife works at a local school and one of the "perks" that they advertise to prospective teachers is that they have a real address and can accept packages for them :lol:


50-70 Fahrenheit beats the heck out of our 14 to 115 spread we have here. The heat can be brutal here.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Hmmm, 50 Fahrenheit could warrant a bit of heating.... Personally I wouldn't mind though, I hate the heat anyway.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's the forecast right now.
As I understand it, it's pretty much like this year-round.


----------



## bigdh2000 (Feb 9, 2015)

M.J said:


> Screenshot_20180811-112742.png
> That's the forecast right now.
> As I understand it, it's pretty much like this year-round.


Mike, forum still lists you as being in Indiana.  

Glad y'all are enjoying life over there.


----------

